# Saanens?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So, this morning I found a great deal on a Saanen doe in milk. The family is getting a cow (for more milk) and no longer needs her. They said she is sweet, but I would like an overview from a few experienced Saanen people on how their temperament is or how they act! TIA


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are the gentle giants, most of them are the sweetest goats you ever met.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a Saanen/Nubian cross doe and she is the most docile sweet thing I have ever seen. The downfall is she is the lowest on the totem pole and is constantly being picked on.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love my saanen gal! She is a great doe!!Her milk is not as creamy though as my nubians, but there is more of it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a Saanen many years ago. She was very sweet and an angel on the milkstand. My favorite goat today is 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Saanen. She gives rich milk and lots of it. She is also very sweet. I also have a 1/2 Togg 1/4 Nubian 1/4 Sannen who is my best milker ever. I would go for it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have many saanens. They sure are better temperament than my Alpines!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Take her. Saanens are amazing - quiet, gentle, sweet and terrific milk producers!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've only had one and I loved her so much I don't have the heart to try another. I am not a experienced saanen owner or anything but if the breed is anything like the girl I had you will be very happy. When she passed away it was a sad day for my whole family, even my hard as steel dad was sad about her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My saanens are my sweetest loving gentle does. Milk not as good as nubians. But boy they make a lot.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

My Saanen is the sweetest goat ever. So calm, but smart-seeming too. Affectionate, without being pushy, and just lovely to be around. It's hard to describe.

She still manages to be top-goat, however, and shows the dogs who is boss too, while being a complete angel with humans, including my toddler. Oh, and quiet too. The loudest sound I've ever heard from her is a soft, horse-like nicker. 

Taste her milk, and if you like it, go for it. My Saanen does not make very tasty milk, and I have not yet figured out if this is a mild health problem (mineral deficiency, sub-clinical mastitis, etc) or if this is just the way she is. 

Also, try milking her. Mine has small teats and small orifices, and lots of milk, so it takes forever and a day to milk her. She was from a dairy, and they use milking machines, so I guess she's not really bred for easy hand-milking.

All that said, I don't think I can ever sell her, because her personality is just so nice. I would miss her too much.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you all so much! I ended up getting her and I just love her!! She is sooooo sweet and gentle. They said they couldn't recall what her dad was, but that her mom was a purebred Saanen. She looks to me like almost 100% Alpine. So, Saanen/Alpine cross, I guess  They told us she gave 1 and a half quarts per milking, but I milked her this morning and she gave us over 2 quarts. So excited


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lilaalil that's how mine was too. She was my queen and put everyone in her place that needed it but was never mean to the bottom girls. She was also a dog fighter big time. One time a coyote got a bit curious and she stepped up like ok let's go buddy. I took care of that problem right there but I have no doubt she would have taken it on.
Congrats on getting her goatcrazy! I hope she does well for you!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Feed her well and lots of fresh water and good hay and she will continue to up her milk production! They do drink loads of water.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yup! We are continuing to do as previous owners did. Once, sometimes twice, per day she gets 1 gallon of warm water with 1/4 cup of sugar, and a teaspoon of baking soda and a teaspoon of salt. She loves it. I'm not great with the sugar so maybe I will eventually switch her to something a bit healthier.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Yup! We are continuing to do as previous owners did. Once, sometimes twice, per day she gets 1 gallon of warm water with 1/4 cup of sugar, and a teaspoon of baking soda and a teaspoon of salt. She loves it. I'm not great with the sugar so maybe I will eventually switch her to something a bit healthier.


Add molasses instead of sugar.  My goats LOVE molasses water. And its full of b vitamins and other good stuff.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I tried molasses this morning and she didn't like it. Honey maybe?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> I tried molasses this morning and she didn't like it. Honey maybe?


I can't remember why but I thought honey was a no no.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK. Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Thank you all so much! I ended up getting her and I just love her!! She is sooooo sweet and gentle.


I love my saanen...all are so sweet. try this electrolyte recipe for her but always have a fresh bucket of water too so she can choose what she needs

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Someone said once you aren't supposed to do ACV and baking soda? I want to give them ACV but haven't because of the baking soda.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

In this electrolytes both ACV and baking soda are small amounts mixed in a lot of water..I usually add the ACV after everything else is added...works fine that way


----------

